# Program crashes every time I use it.



## Spe X7 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying capture video with a capture card. I have all the wires and such set up properly, software downloaded and everything. (Using Ulead Video Studio.) I see the video appear on my computer screen, and I click the begin recording button, and it says it begins recording. Everything is fine until I hit the stop recording button. As soon as I do that a window pops up that say something like "Ulead Video Studio has stopped working. Windows is searching for a solution to the problem". And then it tells me that it failed to find a solution and that it will now shot down the program. This happens every time I stop recording. I heard that this program will crash in a similar way if you make the clip too long, I tried everything from 10 minutes of video to a few seconds, so I don't think that is the problem. I have tried saving it as a couple different file types, I tried .AVI, .MPG, and .DV. I found out that what I recorded is saved though, I can load it and view it, but if I try to move it to the editing section or even move it to the storyboard a popup will appear that says 'The content of these files is unreadable.' followed by what I believe to be the file name or something... In case it is relevant:

C:\Users\jerwin\Documents\Ulead VideoStudio SE\10.0\uvs110209-005.AVI

That was with one I uploaded with .AVI. I found that it seems to work with MPG, but it won't save any MPG I make that is more than 25 or so milliseconds long... I recall trying to make a few longer than that in MPG but it wouldn't save... I might try again though, I don't know if it will work.

I don't really know what to make of all this... I don't know why it would be doing this... So basically is there any way I can make the program not crash whenever I use it, and to save properly??


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

What are the specs of your computer?


----------



## Spe X7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Umm... Laptop... Toshiba... 4 GB of memory, AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core QL-65 processor. Uhh... Am I missing anything?


----------

